# Shifting gears



## vwroutan23 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a 2009 Routan SE. When the van goes from 1st to 2nd, 2nd to 3rd gear, the RPM is over 3000. It doesn't shift smoothly like other cars I've driven. Anyone have that same problem with their Routan?


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I've heard of others (Caravans) having this problem in '08-'09. Take it to the dealer to have them do any updates to the software/firmware (whichever it is. LOL) which controls the shifting. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## routan (Aug 2, 2010)

*Always*

'09 Routan SEL and yes yes yes... Terrible shifting still even after the update. down shifting from 3rd to 2nd sometimes, but almost always from 2nd to 1st. Today it kicked back at me when i needed more power to get on the freeway. 

All of the updates have been done according to the dealer.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

And I thought I was the only one having this type of problem.... My SEL has a hard upshift from 2nd to 3rd when the car is cold (i.e. standing overnight - air temp does not matter). When I turn out of my driveway, I head downhill (not really steep) and I let the car roll. When it reaches the speed at which the trans wants to upshift to 3rd, there's a hard lurch/thump of an upshift. Will not do it once the car is driven for a few blocks. The dealer has not been able to duplicate the problem, even left the car overnight. No hills close enough to the dealership.

I wonder if this has to do with the engine braking feature? My previous Mopar-built van had a freewheeling feature in the trans. when going downhill - better for gas mileage, but potentially harder on brakes.

Anyone have any ideas - is this a problem, or is it 'normal operation'? Sure feels like a problem to me.


----------



## routan (Aug 2, 2010)

cscsc said:


> And I thought I was the only one having this type of problem.... My SEL has a hard upshift from 2nd to 3rd when the car is cold (i.e. standing overnight - air temp does not matter). When I turn out of my driveway, I head downhill (not really steep) and I let the car roll. When it reaches the speed at which the trans wants to upshift to 3rd, there's a hard lurch/thump of an upshift. Will not do it once the car is driven for a few blocks. The dealer has not been able to duplicate the problem, even left the car overnight. No hills close enough to the dealership.
> 
> I wonder if this has to do with the engine braking feature? My previous Mopar-built van had a freewheeling feature in the trans. when going downhill - better for gas mileage, but potentially harder on brakes.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas - is this a problem, or is it 'normal operation'? Sure feels like a problem to me.



Just for S&G's, when you are rolling at a few miles an hour, take it from drive to neutral. It thuds every stinking time.... I have never had a car that has shifted as poorly as this one. As long as it holds up, I will be happy because I like everything else a lot.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWRoutan23, the 1-2, 2-3 shift will depend on how far you have the accelerator pedal pushed down. I know you can get these vans to shift pretty close to 3k thru about the first 3 to 4 gears with keeping your foot relatively close to the same position. As JETwagen stated there is an update for the firmware to correct a harsh shift, basically people state it feels like the van gets hit while shifting. I believe you can call VWOA and check your vin to see if it is up to date with all TSB's. I'm not sure if a TSB has been written for the harsh shifting or not. They might be able to run your vin and see what HAS been done to your van. Somewhere on here someone listed the TSB's for the Routan, I think.

There doesn't seem to be much technical data on the 61TE transmission. Usually, there is an ATSG manual for most automatic transmissions, but being as they may still be under the warranty period could be the cause of this. But in an ATSG manual (you can rebuild a trans from one of these), they give you the "shift points" in both speed (MPH) and RPM. Also, most trans shops will have a very cool trans diagnostic tool that they can plug into the OBD-II port under the steering column and road test your van, some may do it for free. From the computer they can see the shift points and wether or not the shift solenoids are calling to shift at the correct time, or if anything else electrically is defective or bad.

I know no one wants to pay out of their own pocket but, try a good Dodge or Chrysler dealer in your area, if they are allowed to work on it. Possibly even pick the service writers brain there too. They see way more DGC's and T&C's than your VW dealer sees Routans or has experience with! Maybe they can find something, you pay them for their diagnostics, then go back to your dealer with all the CORRECT info and have the problem fixed. Then maybe call VWOA and discuss the problem with them and see if they will reimburse you for the diagnostics. Possibly even call VWOA and get the clearance first, that may spark your dealer to do a little better (indepth) diagnostics. Just thinking!


If your vans are still under warranty, I'd keep pushing the subject.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

routan said:


> '09 Routan SEL and yes yes yes... Terrible shifting still even after the update. down shifting from 3rd to 2nd sometimes, but almost always from 2nd to 1st. Today it kicked back at me when i needed more power to get on the freeway.
> 
> All of the updates have been done according to the dealer.


my 2-3 shift is terrible but not under WOT. Only on 3/4 throttle.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Manually shifting my '10 SE*

The only time my six speed clunks is when I manually downshift from 3rd to 2nd (every time). OK in the other gears the rest of the time, although once in a while the 3-2 downshift clunks when in automatic mode. I'll have to mention it to the dealer when I take it in for its 18,000 mile service, in 2,000 miles. Anyone else have this type of problem?


----------



## johjhas (Aug 14, 2011)

*hard shifting routan*

has anyone found the solution? just flashing will be ok? or is a matter of rebuild or change the transmission?

mine is out of warranty and i would like to get facts!!! thanks


----------

